# Are Gem shows worth visiting to buy in bulk?



## FWBGBS (Nov 11, 2016)

Maybe I should have asked DO gem show vendors even sell in bulk?
This is regarding crushing my own for inlay.

While biking our dogs for exercise this morning I noticed the vendor check in line out at the fair grounds.
There were trucks and trailers backed up over a 1/4 mile long.
The wife and I have never attended this type of show. We tend to gravitate towards shows with gun, beer or pipe smoking in the title.

Questions:
Are prices generally worth the cost of admission - $7 per (compared to Ebay)?
Any stone types I should keep my eyes out for besides the usual suspects?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2016)

I've only ever attended shows that were much cheaper or free to get into but yes, I did find them worthwhile for things like Catlinite and Soapstone and Alabaster in bulk. I would think that would translate to other bulk stone as well. I would recommend taking a look online to see if a vendor list has been posted so you can make sure it's the type of vendors that'll have the stuff you're looking for first, would hate to pay 7$ and then find it's all just finished stones and whatnot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2016)

If you were to buy some turquoise, I would be interested in buying some from you. Tony


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Colin.
Gone are the days with free admin here at our local fair grounds; except for the annual RV show (Yuck!).
Great idea to look for the vendor list. I found a 2 for 1 coupon to enter via their website.

Tony, if we go (most likely) I'll PM back to you.

Thanks again Colin


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2016)

I'd also be interested in a group buy on turquoise if a good deal comes along Brad. 

@FWBGBS

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2016)

@barry richardson , weren't you looking for some also? Tony


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep buy a truck bed full I would get in on it also. Lol


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry fellas, the pickings were slim to none.
I didn't even bother looking for Coral or Malachite.
One particular vendor was selling small bags of unpolished raw Turquoise. A 20 gram bag was going for $450!
He was telling an onlooker "they're some of the finest Turquoises stones available."
...The gem show experience has been completed and will not be repeated.

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Fair%20line_zpslpeyjasx.jpg

What happened:
We get there at 1115 (it opened at 1000) and the line is out the door.
I ask an older gentleman about to cross the street is it always this busy.
He replies he's never seen a line before and he's been patronizing this one for over 15 years.
I continue to pick his brain with the usual questions; how does this event in Puyallup compare with others, are you excited you came, is that a booger in your mustache. You know, the usual stuff.
After about 15 min of pleasant conversing I get the "can we go now" nudge from the wife.
In closing I ask, "Do you know any vendors that sell Turquoise in bulk?"
He says, "Oh, you want the gem show at the other end of the fair. This here is the train show." 
Do'h!

We get inside and a good half of the tables represent beading junk with big spools of authentically-fake leather or 14k gold rope chain.
The place was over flowing with sale signs: 20-50% off today only. Yeah, right.
I counted only seven out of maybe 50 total tables with serious gem collector goods.
The serious tables had some very serious stone offerings (accompanied with seriously high prices).
Guess I'll stick with Ebay for my gem stone needs.

* One silver lining to this dark cloud, as we entered the doors my wife looked over and noticed the Fisher Scone booth was open for business.
Before leaving she bought six scones. Four for us and two for our neighbor.
Fresh Fisher Scones are only available during fair events.
They're highly coveted around WA state.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2016)

That sucks! I guess that's a common mistake. Last year, Andrew (@El Guapo) and I went to the Woodworking Show in Houston. We were standing in line waiting to go in, then realized that it was the line for the gem show, about a block away from the one we wanted! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah, it does suck. But we had a good laugh over it.

I can't count the number of times I've been in the wrong line.
But it still beats the stigma of being a line cutter:

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> That sucks! I guess that's a common mistake. Last year, Andrew (@El Guapo) and I went to the Woodworking Show in Houston. We were standing in line waiting to go in, then realized that it was the line for the gem show, about a block away from the one we wanted! Tony


 Something wrong about two guys walking into a gem show together...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2016)

I happened onto a gem show a couple of years ago and got a couple bags of crushed chrysocolla, probably several ounces in each, 5 bucks each, already crushed and sifted, bought 2 different grades. Of course chrysocola is much cheaper than turquoise, looks very similar though, but more blue green. So my experience was good.... Tony, I thought I need some turquoise till I found some I forgot I had. So I'm set for a while...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm with you Barry. Though, I didn't score the price you received.
I've never purchased or used Turquoise before.
Also, Chrysocolla is roughly half the hardness of the big T, so I'd figure it's easier to level and sand to boot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 13, 2016)

""Turquoise. A 20 gram bag was going for $450!"" 

OMG. 

How mnay kilos do you all want? I will send you a container full at that price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2016)

FWBGBS said:


> I'm with you Barry. Though, I didn't score the price you received.
> I've never purchased or used Turquoise before.
> Also, Chrysocolla is roughly half the hardness of the big T, so I'd figure it's easier to level and sand to boot.



I bought some turquoise beads on fleabay and got hosed. It was fake stuff. I complained but it hasn't done anything, the seller is still selling it there. Screw em.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------

